# How to remove sash from Aluminum window frame?



## Johnnyb69 (Dec 14, 2018)

I have a broken glass on the sliding sash and the Glass Company says it will be $80 if I bring them the sash or $170 if they come to my house.
I watched a lot of YouTube videos on removing the sash, but none are what I have. The glass company said there is a pin that is pulled and the sash moves either left or right to pull out depending on how it was installed. I just can’t figure it out and need help, Thanks in advance


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

There might be spacer on the sides that stop it so you have to get the window above that or put it up all the way so you can remove one spacer.


----------



## Johnnyb69 (Dec 14, 2018)

Nealtw said:


> There might be spacer on the sides that stop it so you have to get the window above that or put it up all the way so you can remove one spacer.


Thank you, that was the key. I feel really stupid now because I was looking at the sash itself and it was a plastic stop at the far top of the window. Once I took that out the sash cleared the bracket to prevent the sash from sliding over. I didn’t even need a tool. :thumbup:


----------

